# horrifying hedgehog sound



## NoOther1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I was just watching collegehumor videos and look what I found there...it's seems to be a really unusual sound. Is it just pure panic?

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1917684


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmmmmm...
I've seen that video many times and have wondered what it could mean....
I guess we'll just have to wait for some one to answer.


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

that was really bizarre


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

that's horrible! what bothers me is the vet is laughing and holding the hedgie up in a ball with heavy duty gloves rather than trying to help make the hedgie comfortable. the hedgie is already balled up, obviously upset. Yes I think it's a very upset noise. wow.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Awww poor thing that is terrible. Vets who wear gloves should never be allowed to touch a hedgehog.

EDIT: it just occurred to me how much is sounds like a Rabbit's distress scream. My cat used to bring home baby bunnies all the time, they would obviously be injured and in shock but usually alive. We took them in fed them and made them comfortable but they never lived more than a day or two. Often if they were badly injured they screamed just like that.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, it does seem like it's a stress noise. It's easy to say the vet shouldn't be wearing gloves, but we don't know this hedgie. If it is that uncomfortable being held by a stranger maybe it's not well socialized, or it's been biting, or it's injured. I think that if I were dealing with a hedgehog in pain that didn't like people I might want to wear gloves too! :lol: There could be a lot more to the story than a well adjusted, healthy hedgehog on a regular vet visit. In fact, if none of us have had this happen then there probably is!


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

That is the world famous Hedgehog Death Scream carried to the extreme. That is one very pissed hedgehog. 

He's not popping, he's not tightly balled, he almost seems to be observing through his quills how well his "tantrum" is working. 

I have the feeling that this hedgehog does this when he's annoyed and they set him up to make the video. Notice how he runs out of steam at the end. 

Not to that extreme, but I've had hedgehogs Death Scream because the wheel broke, because a cagemate was hogging the wheel, because the light was left on too long or because they wanted to cause us a heart attack at 2 ayem.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

That video has been around a while. If I remember right the vet had been bit,quilled, etc. And this was the latest tactic to let everyone know the hedgie DOES NOT like vet visits. You would think from the sound the hedgie was being tortured, not just being held. Hedgies have remarkable ways of communicating with us. This is a great example of vocal communication. I think there is no confusion on how the hedgie feels about a vet visit.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

I've seen this same video but on YouTube. There the vet assistant and owner of the hedgie posted in the comments about what was happening. This hedgie apparently REALLY disliked vet visits and would throw a tantrum as shown whenever brought in, not in any other circumstances though. 

Not sick or hurt, just really doesn't like the vet! lol


----------

